# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 09-06-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 04-06-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Microsoft Longhorn...." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19019

Titulli: "Polemika Kosovare" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19018

Titulli: "Jokes" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19011

Titulli: "Hej pershendetje nga Octpodi" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga octapodi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19010

Titulli: "Jehona e Kosovës!" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga drenica martire)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19007

Titulli: "A qëndron shteti pas korrupsjonit dhe mafjes ne Shqiperi?" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19006

Titulli: "Cfare eshte fatua?" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19003

Titulli: "Rrëzohet kërkesa e opozitës për hetim të Prokurorisë për fajdet" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18995

Titulli: "Ja erdha dhe uneeee......." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga bukuroshe vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18993

Titulli: "Ja erdha edhe une..me ne fund!" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Drenushi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18992

Titulli: "Une jam ..." (postuar 09-06-2003 nga bunny)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18991

Titulli: "Vlora, 7 vjet pas rrëmbimit të armëve, e zhytur në mjerim, mashtrim dhe krim" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18988

Titulli: "Andon S. Frasheri, dishepulli i fundit i Nolit" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18986

Titulli: "2004 misioni Hilari" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18982

Titulli: "Arber Xhaferri: Drejt shtetit etnik" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18981

Titulli: "Rajoni, Evropa dhe modelet" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18980

Titulli: "Parlamenti Europian: Te hiqen vizat per Europen Lindore" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18979

Titulli: "Si duhet te ndihemi ne si shqiptar KUR KRYEBASHKIAKU I TR KRENOHET QE ESHTE ^GEJ^????" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga Mujo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18974

Titulli: "Mos shikoni kisha e xhamia, FEJA E SHQIPTARIT ASHT SHQIPTARIA!" (postuar 09-06-2003 nga CELIK_PARTIE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18972

Titulli: "Zvicer - Shqiperi" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga ERINIK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18958

Titulli: "Vrasja e luftetarit Ilir Selimaj." (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18951

Titulli: "Postono Foto Stema Islame" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18948

Titulli: "klubet me te pasura" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18947

Titulli: "irakiani autobuzi dhe &quot;dy cunat&quot;" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18945

Titulli: "per sa vjet?" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18943

Titulli: "fati brima vajza plaku i urte" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18942

Titulli: "Psikologjia e grimit" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18940

Titulli: "Sekretet e vullnetit" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18939

Titulli: "Lost Generation" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18938

Titulli: "Policia E Shtetit" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18937

Titulli: "Historia e bukurise" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18936

Titulli: "Piktura të reja, nga një piktor i ri" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga ornament)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18934

Titulli: "Krehje qe mbulojne difektet" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18931

Titulli: "Gabriele DAnnunzio" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18922

Titulli: "Qeveria bën sikur po lufton trafikun e fëmijëve" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18920

Titulli: "SHBA do të dëbojë mbi 13 000 myslimanë" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18919

Titulli: "Buke me liste edhe tek ish-Blloku" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18917

Titulli: "U ktheva!" (postuar 08-06-2003 nga Alida)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18916

Titulli: "Cili eshte filmi me i fundit qe keni pare?" (postuar 07-06-2003 nga GoDDeSS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18914

Titulli: "për ata që pëlqejnë Depeche Mode" (postuar 07-06-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18913

Titulli: "Kostume popullore shqiptare" (postuar 07-06-2003 nga HANNIBAL2003)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18906

Titulli: "Mbremja e Matures." (postuar 07-06-2003 nga Kristtina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18905

Titulli: "Ju pelqen me shume partner i/e huaj apo shqiptar(e)?" (postuar 07-06-2003 nga Zonjusha)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18888

Titulli: "Fete ne bote dhe Islami" (postuar 07-06-2003 nga Norça.li)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18881

Titulli: "Satire rumune" (postuar 07-06-2003 nga Shpirta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18880

Titulli: "Si vihen kembezat e HDD per te bere ate kryesor?" (postuar 07-06-2003 nga K19)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18879

Titulli: "Transmetim Live Irlande - Shqiperi" (postuar 07-06-2003 nga ardi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18873

Titulli: "Grupi i famshëm muzikor Rolling Stones refuzojnë të këndojnë në beograd!" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga mistiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18869

Titulli: "Richard Chamberlain - Gay" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18858

Titulli: "Lejohet zbulimi i fytyres se femres ne Kuran" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18856

Titulli: "nje pytje pata" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18847

Titulli: "Tirana pastron paratë e krimit para syve të BE" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18839

Titulli: "Ju pershendet pretty..." (postuar 06-06-2003 nga Pretty Devil)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18832

Titulli: "Kunatat lyejne me benzine 17 vjecaren." (postuar 06-06-2003 nga Jonian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18831

Titulli: "Studentet dhe Sherbimi Ushtarak ne Shqiperi" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18823

Titulli: "Reforma dhe Bashkëpunimi i Qeveri-Universitet" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18822

Titulli: "Moda!  :buzeqeshje: " (postuar 06-06-2003 nga Arrogante)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18818

Titulli: "INSIG, brenda korrikut BERZH dhe IFC marrin pronesine ne 40 % te aksioneve" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18817

Titulli: "OSBE: Shqipëria rrezikohet nga trazirat" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18814

Titulli: "Qeveria, kuçedra që bllokon ujin për shqiptarët" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18813

Titulli: "Qeveria &quot;Nano&quot; ndryshon 9 zv/ministra" (postuar 06-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18810

Titulli: "Alternativat per zevendesimin e Nanos" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18808

Titulli: "Movie Quotes (jo filma shqiptare; jo ne shqip)" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18800

Titulli: "Ju pershendes te gjitheve" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga ximiiii)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18798

Titulli: "Mbrojtja e lirise se fjales ne Shqiperi" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18792

Titulli: "ej pershendetje o bashkeatdhetare iliro-arbero-shqiptare!" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga epiriot)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18790

Titulli: "Plaga e prostitucionit" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18789

Titulli: "Si do ta vleresonit punen e Edi Rama?" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga DiamondRing)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18788

Titulli: "kush mund te me ndihmoje per nje web hosting te mire dhe falas" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga BLEDI_DR16)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18787

Titulli: "Petro Marko: Kur takova Enver Hoxhen" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18786

Titulli: "Ne bashkine e Tiranes, punesohen 60 studente" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18785

Titulli: "Historia e trafikut te femijeve" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18784

Titulli: "Pranga nenes qe i shiti vajzen dashnorit" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18783

Titulli: "Meidani, Pjese E Elites Akademike" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18782

Titulli: "***" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Loti i shpirtit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18781

Titulli: "Gjuha e tatuazheve" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18780

Titulli: "Pjese nga ditari i Petro Marko" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18778

Titulli: "Sa çudi...shqiptarë në tërë botën, kurse vetëm në Holandë asnjë...si bën kjo?!!" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Rrap Cungu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18775

Titulli: "Kërcënimi në telefonin e Vilës" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18771

Titulli: "Raporti i OSBE: Trazira shoqërore e politike, rrezikojnë vendin" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18769

Titulli: "Barazim apo jo?" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Eliona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18767

Titulli: "Si te Hack-ojme adresat web based si Hotmail , Yahoo etj me kete gje te vogel HTML" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Force-Intruder)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18766

Titulli: "Prezantohet Kuntakinta....." (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Kuntakinta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18765

Titulli: "Nata e bardhe apo dita e zeze?" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga besjon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18760

Titulli: "Studentet shqiptare, filizat e Rimekembjes Kombetare" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga CELIK_PARTIE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18758

Titulli: "Televizori dhe femija- miq apo armiq?" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Noerti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18757

Titulli: "nje ndihme djemeve nga Kosova  per studime ne Amerike ." (postuar 05-06-2003 nga florinlima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18755

Titulli: "Moisiu, minoritareve: Kthehuni ne Shqiperi" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18754

Titulli: "Bankat ulin normat e interesave te kredive" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18753

Titulli: "Papunesia 85% apo.............." (postuar 05-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18752

Titulli: "Sa paguhen siguracionet ne Shqiperi" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18751

Titulli: "Kthehet &quot;mesatarja&quot; dhe hiqet qafe konkursi ne shkollat shqiptare" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18750

Titulli: "Arsimi ne Shqiperi" (postuar 05-06-2003 nga Failed Rapper)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18748

Titulli: "Në kërkim të një shoku të vjetër" (postuar 04-06-2003 nga Ena)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18746

Titulli: "Noam Chomsky" (postuar 04-06-2003 nga dordi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18735

Titulli: "hi" (postuar 04-06-2003 nga Gangsta_zone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18729

Titulli: "Ndihmë rreth mësimeve." (postuar 04-06-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18728

Titulli: "Arjan Cani" (postuar 04-06-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18726

Titulli: "T a t u a zh e" (postuar 04-06-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18723

Titulli: "Si ndertohet nje trojan per 1 dite pa u lodhur fare (me vb)" (postuar 04-06-2003 nga Force-Intruder)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18719

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: A qëndron shteti pas korrupsjonit dhe mafjes ne Shqiperi?
 o 'po' (5 vota)
 o 'jo' (1 vota)
 o 'nuk e di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=19006

Sondazh: Partner jete... shqiptar apo te huaj?
 o 'Shqiptar' (5 vota)
 o 'Te huaj' (1 vota)
 o 'Zgjedhja ime s'varet nga kombesia' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18888

Sondazh: Kush Mendoni Do Te Fitoj Ndeshjen Midis Zvicres dhe Shqiperise?
 o 'Zvicra' (1 vota)
 o 'Barazim' (0 vota)
 o 'Shqiperia' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18958

Sondazh: Si ju duket puna e kryetarit te bashkise se Tiranes z.EDI RAMA??
 o 'E shkelqyer' (4 vota)
 o 'E mire' (1 vota)
 o 'Mundet me mire' (0 vota)
 o 'E keqe' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18788

Sondazh: shenja e oroskopit......
 o 'dashi' (5 vota)
 o 'demi' (3 vota)
 o 'binjaket' (4 vota)
 o 'gaforrja' (3 vota)
 o 'luani' (5 vota)
 o 'virgjeresha' (2 vota)
 o 'peshorja' (6 vota)
 o 'akrepi' (0 vota)
 o 'shigjetari' (2 vota)
 o 'bricjapi' (0 vota)
 o 'ujori' (3 vota)
 o 'peshqit' (6 vota)
 o 'asnjeren' (0 vota)
 o 'te gjitha :shkelje syri: ' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18303

Sondazh: ekziston dashuria e vertet....
 o 'po' (9 vota)
 o 'jo' (1 vota)
 o 'ndoshta....' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18302

Sondazh: Si do te reagonit.....??
 o 'Mire dhe do ti uroni fat ne jete' (8 vota)
 o 'Nuk do te ja falni kurre' (4 vota)
 o 'Do ta urreni veten per gabimin' (0 vota)
 o 'Keq dhe do te zhgenjeheni' (14 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=18028

Sondazh: Sa ore ne dite i kaloni ForuminShqiptar???
 o '10+orë' (1 vota)
 o '5+orë' (3 vota)
 o '2orë' (4 vota)
 o '1orë' (1 vota)
 o '30 ose me pak minuta' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17914

Sondazh: Cilesoni personalitetin??
 o 'I qete..' (9 vota)
 o 'Impulsiv' (2 vota)
 o 'Ironik' (2 vota)
 o 'Kompleks' (7 vota)
 o 'Perfekt' (2 vota)
 o 'Servil' (0 vota)
 o 'Hipokrit' (1 vota)
 o 'Liberal' (3 vota)
 o 'Genjeshtar' (1 vota)
 o 'Manjak' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17894

Sondazh: A jeni rraciste?
 o 'Po, Shume' (5 vota)
 o 'Po, Pak' (5 vota)
 o 'Jo, Aspak' (6 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di/per momentin' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17840

Sondazh: Me cfare ju pelqen te udhetoni?
 o 'makine / kerr' (5 vota)
 o 'aeroplan' (2 vota)
 o 'traget / vapor' (1 vota)
 o 'autobuz' (1 vota)
 o 'tren' (1 vota)
 o 'karroce e terhequr nga kafshet' (2 vota)
 o 'tjeter' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...&threadid=9579

Sondazh: Votoni per virtytin me te rendesishmen te njeriut.
 o 'Sinqeriteti' (5 vota)
 o 'Shpirti human dhe miresia' (11 vota)
 o 'Ndershmeria ose integriteti' (1 vota)
 o 'Konfidenca, besimi ne vetvete, ose ndryshe optimizmi' (0 vota)
 o 'Dashuria per familjen, shoqerine dhe njerezit ne pergjithesi' (4 vota)
 o 'Guximi dhe pasioni per objektivat e tua' (2 vota)
 o 'Vullneti dhe papertacia' (1 vota)
 o 'Kujdesi per veten e tij/saj dhe paraqitja e jashtme' (0 vota)
 o 'Qellimet, shpresat dhe endrrat' (0 vota)
 o 'Finesa, klasa, sharmi, karizma dhe sjellja e mire' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17673

Sondazh: Kush e fiton Champions League, Milan apo Juventus ?
 o 'AC Milan' (22 vota)
 o 'Juventus FC' (14 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17533

Sondazh: Cila dekadë ka patur muzikën më te bukur?
 o ''50' (0 vota)
 o ''60' (0 vota)
 o ''70' (4 vota)
 o ''80' (3 vota)
 o ''90' (3 vota)
 o 'E tashmja' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17397

Sondazh: Ku respektohen me shume shqiptaret?
 o 'Itali' (3 vota)
 o 'Greqi' (0 vota)
 o 'Usa' (23 vota)
 o 'Turqi' (9 vota)
 o 'Angli' (3 vota)
 o 'Kanada' (5 vota)
 o 'Belgjike' (2 vota)
 o 'France' (1 vota)
 o 'Australi' (0 vota)
 o 'Rumani' (0 vota)
 o 'Bullgari' (0 vota)
 o 'Arabi' (0 vota)
 o 'Egjipt' (1 vota)
 o 'Kine' (1 vota)
 o 'Rusi' (1 vota)
 o 'Japoni' (2 vota)
 o 'Gjermani' (1 vota)
 o 'Zvicer' (0 vota)
 o 'Spanje' (0 vota)
 o 'Hollande' (1 vota)
 o 'Poloni' (0 vota)
 o 'Çeki' (0 vota)
 o 'Hungari' (0 vota)
 o 'Bosnie' (0 vota)
 o 'Slloveni' (0 vota)
 o 'Kroaci' (0 vota)
 o 'Kube' (2 vota)
 o 'Vendet Nordike' (3 vota)
 o 'Maqedoni' (1 vota)
 o 'Diku tjeter' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17197

Sondazh: Kush do fitoje?
 o 'Fiton Irlanda' (2 vota)
 o 'Barazim' (2 vota)
 o 'Fiton Shqiperia' (13 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=17000

Sondazh: Ne C'nivele Eshte Muzika Shqiptare?
 o 'Shume mire' (10 vota)
 o 'Mire' (6 vota)
 o 'Jo keq' (3 vota)
 o 'Dobet' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16973

Sondazh: A do lidheshit me ish-dashurin/en e shokut/shoqes tuaj te ngushte?
 o 'Po, interesi im eshte mbi interesin e shokut' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo, s'ma lejon ndergjegjja' (10 vota)
 o 'Me ka ndodhur mua dhe s'me pelqeu se si u ndjeva.' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16951

Sondazh: Cilet jan me shqiptar???
 o 'Muslimanet ?' (3 vota)
 o 'Krishteret ?' (2 vota)
 o 'Ortodokset ?' (2 vota)
 o 'Te tjeret ??' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16926

Sondazh: Mosha me E Bukur
 o '0-20' (15 vota)
 o '+20' (18 vota)
 o '+40' (0 vota)
 o '+50' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16740

Sondazh: Lidhja e internetit
 o 'Me mire me kontrate te parapaguar' (1 vota)
 o 'Me mire pa kontrate dhe te paguash vetem telefonin' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16600

Sondazh: A eshte e vertete, nqs po ose jo pse
 o 'Po' (8 vota)
 o 'Jo' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16593

Sondazh: Cila dite eshte dita e mbare per ju?
 o 'e hena' (1 vota)
 o 'e marta' (0 vota)
 o 'e merkura' (0 vota)
 o 'e enjtja' (2 vota)
 o 'e premtja' (7 vota)
 o 'e shuna' (2 vota)
 o 'e djela' (1 vota)
 o 'asnjera,te gjitha njesoj jan' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16517

Sondazh: FEMER & MASHKULL! EKZISTON SHOQERIA?
 o 'PO' (9 vota)
 o 'JO' (7 vota)
 o 'ME RASTE' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16498

Sondazh: TEK CILI SHTET DALLOHET RACIZMI ME I MADH SIPAS MENDIMIT JUAJ ?
 o 'Ne Greqi' (19 vota)
 o 'Ne Itali' (4 vota)
 o 'Ne Gjermani' (0 vota)
 o 'Ne USA' (1 vota)
 o 'Ne Australi' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (2 vota)
 o 'Nuk ekziston racizem ne esnje vend' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16423

Sondazh: gjeja e par qe shofim tek nje njeri....
 o 'syt(+vetullat)' (4 vota)
 o 'buzet' (0 vota)
 o 'duart' (1 vota)
 o 'te prapmet' (1 vota)
 o 'paraqitjen(veshja)' (3 vota)
 o 'buzeqeshja.....' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16402

Sondazh: per lidhje serioze preferoni??????
 o 'shqiptar(e) puro....' (14 vota)
 o 'shq te lindur dhe qe jetojn jashteti' (2 vota)
 o 'apo te huaj.....' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16401

Sondazh: Dita më e keqe e javës
 o 'E hëna' (15 vota)
 o 'E martja' (6 vota)
 o 'E mërkurja' (2 vota)
 o 'E enjtja' (0 vota)
 o 'E premtja' (0 vota)
 o 'E shtuna' (1 vota)
 o 'E diela' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16347

Sondazh: A ju pelqen muri i Georgievskit?
 o 'S'am ide' (2 vota)
 o 'Po' (0 vota)
 o 'Jo' (3 vota)
 o 'S'me intereson' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16303

Sondazh: Kush do fitoje?
 o 'Fiton Bullgaria' (4 vota)
 o 'Barazim' (4 vota)
 o 'Fiton Shqiperia' (21 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=16120


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

09 06:
 o Estella - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=264

09 06:
 o candilo (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=891

09 06:
 o Anjela (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1007

09 06:
 o togeri (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1093

09 06:
 o agelta (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1269

09 06:
 o klevis (91) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1302

09 06:
 o goca_me_tekA - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1342

09 06:
 o Deni20uk (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1739
 o Ela_Xhomlliksja (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7502

09 06:
 o LONI (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1964

09 06:
 o twist - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1914

09 06:
 o amarino (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2417

09 06:
 o Usame - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2442

09 06:
 o lirik (40) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2690

09 06:
 o heli - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2701

09 06:
 o Adri (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3043

09 06:
 o markez (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3869

09 06:
 o Ballakumja - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3927

09 06:
 o Stoned Soul (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4332

09 06:
 o MiLiNg0nA - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4497

09 06:
 o korabi (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4593
 o roena (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5245

09 06:
 o i shemtuari - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5437

09 06:
 o pranvera (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5382

09 06:
 o obbie - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5412
 o Calvin - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5515
 o desperados - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5665

09 06:
 o nositi (44) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7001

09 06:
 o Black_Rose (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7261
 o JerseyGirl (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7260


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 04-06-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 102 Anetare te rinj
 o 108 Tema te reja
 o 2,170 Postime te reja
 o 4 Sondazhe te reja

----------

